# Losing my confidence. Help?



## Blueeyedbbw (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay, so someone on there posted about meeting a guy from a dating site. I responded with you should just meet him with confidence and pretty much own your body, like every woman should.

Well, I think I have met my match and this is scary as mess! He is so perfect in my eyes. Never once have I found this and it is pretty terrifying. It's scaring me mostly because he keeps talking about, "I want to see more of you." and "I can't wait to see your body."

Now, I have shown him PLENTY of pictures of me. Some do include full body shots. He seems like the type that would go after skinny girls but obviously he realizes I'm not a stick. I fear that he isn't seeing the REAL me. I feel like he gets glimpses of me and thinks, "well the camera probably adds some pounds. She's not really that big." This guy is 6'5 and in shape. A swimmer to be exact.

How do I keep my confidence up for when I meet him in two weeks?

Now in the same perspective, the last guy I met on this site seemed to love my body. He is quite skinny himself, I can definitely count his rib bones and he seems to love everything about me. When we were intimate, I even felt him grab me, my stomach and then just kinda lose control. Secret FA maybe?

I'm just really trying to stay cool here but every time he mentions seeing more of me and my body, I freak and want to end our communication and I really don't want him to get fed up with things..

Any suggestions on keeping my confidence level high and owning this for when he first lays eyes on me?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you discussed this with him?

shown him a full body shot?

Usually men realise your not a stick he wouldnt be talking to you if he wasnt interested

you could try asking him what he finds physically attractive in a woman

in the meantime keep doing the stuff that boosts your confidence, be positive, luxuriate in your curves and do the things you would normally tell others to do 

lots of squishy hugs


----------



## hal84 (Oct 9, 2012)

Take a deep breath and realize you rock. Let everything else sort themselves out.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 11, 2012)

Are you planning in showing up naked or something? Put on a hot outfit and do up your hair. Confidence=boosted


----------



## toni (Oct 17, 2012)

Confidence goes a long way. When you are secure in who you are and what you are about men respond positively. 

If he isn't about it. FUCK HIM!!!! There are other men. Find one that will love you for the person you are today.


----------



## penguin (Oct 17, 2012)

Confidence is something that's okay to fake until you make it. You may think he's perfect, but chances are good that he's just as nervous as you. Don't let your assumptions get the best of you here. Just go and be you and don't let yourself dwell on what you think might be your flaws or what you think he might be focusing on. Just have fun.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 17, 2012)

Why are you surprised that this sexy, athletic guy would find your body appealing? I've dated several tall, sexy, athletic guys including the man I am with at this moment. I know I'm a sexy kitten. Sexy, athletic guys like curvy/bbws too. They make a fine match. If you said that you sent him 'plenty of full body shots' of yourself and he liked it, then what is the problem? It's not like you only showed a face shot or just one picture. He liked what he saw and would probably even find you more beautiful in person. Stop thinking of yourself as 'less than'. Style up your hair, wear figure flattering outfits, and know that you are a hottie and worthy to be looked at as desirable. If you continue to have that woe is me attitude, then he will get turned off and pull away and that leads to a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------

